# What a gorgeous blanket



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/8273857610

She used single ply yarns, hand spun, & leftover scraps, some as small as 2".

The design is amazingly intricate.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its a work of art!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, is that ever beautiful


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning and it looks so warm!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous,a real work aof art,very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

That is truly inspiring. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is all kinds of beautiful!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Truly stunning piece of work. Looks like an exhibit from an Art Gallery :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lesleydi (May 19, 2015)

This is a truly beautiful work of art.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

This belongs on the wall, not on a bed or a couch.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! She has an eye for color if she did that with only scraps and not totally planned out.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

mamalava said:


> Absolutely stunning! She has an eye for color if she did that with only scraps and not totally planned out.


I want to know how the heck she spaced the darker little dots of color, especially at first. I wrote & asked her if she had a paper plan, or if not, how she did it.

I know I'll be deflated (if she answers) by these words: I just did what I thought looked best at the time. Or some such, anyway. 

I say "if she answers" because the last posting was almost a year ago.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Out standing


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Museum quality, in my opinion! Just stunning!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

What a job!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Suseeque said:


> Museum quality, in my opinion! Just stunning!


This designer must be the "Einstein of Design"!


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow....she "raised the bar" on so many levels!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

beautiful. Must have taken forever to finish.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Fantastic blanket!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Magnificent People of this level of creativity truly have unique powers of thought


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, amazing work


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

all I can say is WOW now get it out of the snow.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

It's really art.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## Trichelle (Apr 27, 2015)

Truly the most beautiful blanket I've ever seen.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

That is just amazingly beautiful and designed. I would love to have the pattern for that.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

wow--I love it.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh! This is a work of art, for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That is so beautiful and intricate. She should enter it in some competition, state fair. It's sure to take first place.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

This is where just knitting becomes a true work of art.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

That is one fantastic "Work of art".

Fiona. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Whoa! Little tiny squares.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Aunt Nay said:


> Whoa! Little tiny squares.


I counted as best I could the number of squares across the width, and came up with about 24. Assuming the blanket is 6' wide, that makes them 3".... not so small.

I thought they were about 1-1/2 - 2" when I first looked at it. Actually all this is from guesses based on the also-guessed-at size of the man in the one photo.

It's a big blanket!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yup ! fer sure and more..

the food pic looks good anfd the scenes, spectacular,, great e mail/ post !" 
danka



TammyK said:


> That is all kinds of beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Such dedication.


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> I want to know how the heck she spaced the darker little dots of color, especially at first. I wrote & asked her if she had a paper plan, or if not, how she did it.
> 
> I know I'll be deflated (if she answers) by these words: I just did what I thought looked best at the time. Or some such, anyway.
> 
> I say "if she answers" because the last posting was almost a year ago.


Please post if you get an answer! This as a stunner and it would be grand to have more info on her process! Thanks.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Agree


AKRaven said:


> Please post if you get an answer! This as a stunner and it would be grand to have more info on her process! Thanks.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Agree


AKRaven said:


> Please post if you get an answer! This as a stunner and it would be grand to have more info on her process! Thanks.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It's the work of a true artist and someone with a lot of patience. Now please get that gorgeous blanket out of the snow!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Grreat Blky!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

So creative and beautiful


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredible


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Stunning work of art! I think I'd put it on the wall in case anyone damaged it. 


Stephhy said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8273857610/in/photostream/
> 
> She used single ply yarns, hand spun, & leftover scraps, some as small as 2".
> 
> The design is amazingly intricate.


----------



## Bev Z (May 3, 2012)

Absolutely amazing. I hope that someday I will be accomplished
enough to make a Heirloom like that. Wow


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitely a work of art. Very different. You did a great job.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ms Sue said:


> Definitely a work of art. Very different. You did a great job.


Thanks, but it's not my work. I am, however, drooling quite ferociously over it, so maybe that's what you picked up on!!!


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

Should be in the Smithsonian textiles display.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

This is beautiful, art gallery showroom.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! I couldn't face sewing it all together. She must have plenty of patience. It's beautiful.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm speechless!


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm speechless!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazing! Patience and color sense are applauded.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Moondancermel said:


> Wow! I couldn't face sewing it all together. She must have plenty of patience. It's beautiful.


There is a way to do this joining by picking up stitches. There would be some sewing, but not much.

I can see several "sections" you could do like this & then join the big sections.

On the other hand, you could do large sections in long strips & sew them together with a whipstitch, or crochet them together for a more decorative finish.

I've attached a Word document that I did for a scarf I made, since I could NOT keep it straight in my head!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

WOW!!! why is this gorgeous blanket out in the snow???

Very beautiful.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

wow that is awesome. incredibly beautiful


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> Its a work of art!


Ditto


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I heard back from the artist who made this. Mona Abdel-Rahman says:

Stephhy, little squares done mostly by eyeing it and using contrasting colors so they would "pop". No master plan other than thinking it out in my head...I tend to have a combination of artist mind with engineering foresight. Thanks for posting on KnittingParadise! I'm still floored how this piece is so well liked and happy it can be an inspiration to others.


----------

